# Connecting cell phone to external speakers



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Samsung SCH-A950 (Verizon) phone that has mp3s. I want to play the mp3s through a radio or speakers made for an ipod. Is there some kind of cable I can buy for that?

Thanks, and I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have provisions for a headphone, you should be able to plug in there, perhaps with an adapter. Of course, I suspect the sound from the cellphone will be mono, not stereo...


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks John

The adapter is the issue. There is a headphone jack, but I was told that you had to buy the speakers at the verizon store because the jack was unique. The speakers I have have some kind of adapter, but I won't know if it will work until Christmas...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Google indicates that the adapter is just a 2.5mm to 3.5 mm one, readily available
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Headphone-Adapter-AETS43CSEB-STD/dp/B000I6REK0


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kinda' what I figured, but I didn't do the research.


----------

